# Kills on each of our signatures, what does that mean?



## Hunter368 (Nov 10, 2005)

Does it have to do with how many posts you have done or something ?


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 10, 2005)

They don't really mean anything, the longer your post the more you get.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 11, 2005)

They are sort of just there.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 11, 2005)

I dont see the point in them at all.


----------



## trackend (Nov 11, 2005)

Hold on a mo CC  it wasn't that long ago you and some of your cohorts where jumping up and down like Carl Lewis with a flubber jockstrap, on how many posts you had each. 
You little tinkers whats the difference


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 11, 2005)

They are spammers!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 11, 2005)

Posts are good, I love them, cos being a man I like statistics...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 11, 2005)

i would also like to point out CC that i'm beating you on kills


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 11, 2005)

And I would like to point out im beating you on posts, height, age, pairs of shoesand ingrowing toenails


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 11, 2005)

what does pairs of shoes have to do with anything?? the footware i have is far superior to yours..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 11, 2005)

Nah I thnk not...

I have:
School Trainers
Work Trainers
Best Trainers
Wellys
Walking Boots
Army Boots
Parade Shoes
Suit Shoes
Sandals 
Flip Flops

And for Christmas im buying me some Chucks...


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 11, 2005)

Who cares??


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 11, 2005)

Yes who cares? You guys are acting like a bunch of women.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 11, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Yes who cares? You guys are acting like a bunch of women.


Maybe they are??


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 11, 2005)

With CC I can believe that. You have seen the pictures he posts of himself.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 11, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> With CC I can believe that. You have seen the pictures he posts of himself.


I tend to look the other way, it is disturbing...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 11, 2005)

Very true, very true!


----------



## Pisis (Nov 12, 2005)

They're very often not working for me... dunno why - a slow comp?...
See the last row in my signature... That's what I get almost always...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 12, 2005)

CC's the woman, look at that list of shoes! i have:

1 pair of trainers
1 pair of wellies that i have to have for the farm
1 pair of British army Mk.4 assult boots

and that's it.......


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 13, 2005)

Yes CC is the woman and you are his boyfriend....

Just kidding!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 13, 2005)

Having all those shoes kicks ass...Helps me appreciate the choices women have to make prior to going out...


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 13, 2005)

Dude, u aint got nothin on Imelda Marcos and Jennifer Aniston...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 13, 2005)

don't say that, you'll make him cry


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 13, 2005)

He just sensitive or metrosexual!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 13, 2005)

if that's posh talk for he's a pussy then yep.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 13, 2005)

Im no pussy...Shoes are great...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 13, 2005)

and how many men share that opinion?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 13, 2005)

You have more shoes than my wife CC!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 13, 2005)

Im not surprised, I have more shoes than quite a lot of people


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 13, 2005)

It is sickening. Be a man!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 13, 2005)

yeah! just look at my shoe collection!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 13, 2005)

All my shoes have valid purposes!

School Trainers - School
Work Trainers - Work
Best Trainers - Best
Wellys - For use on wet and muddy terrain
Walking Boots - Lightly wet/muddy terrain
Army Boots - For use with combat uniform
Parade Shoes - For use with Best/Working Blues uniform
Suit Shoes - For use with my suit
Sandals - For wear abroad
Flip Flops - For wearing around swimming pools
Chucks - Ok these dont have a purpose, I just want some


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 13, 2005)

I will admit I have like 17 pairs of shoes. Only a few though are not military.

I have 5 pairs of Vans that are my usual civilian shoes. I have 1 pair of Civilian dress shoes for my suits. Then I have about 10 pairs of Military Boots but each one serves its own purpose depending on where I am at at the time. I also have one pair of Military dress shoes.
*
CC you have shoes just to have shoes. You are a She- Male!*


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 13, 2005)

10 pairs of military boots? 
Good god man! What do you mean, like desert, arctic, and that sort of thing included?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 13, 2005)

Yes the problem is the army issues out boots to us that we are not allowed to fly with because the materials may burn. So then the army issues us flight crews boots just for us that are authorized.

Can not be flown with but issued by the army:

2 pair of Jungle Boots
2 pair of ground desert boots (similar to the jungle only suede leather and brown)
1 pair of Arctic boots with Gortex

Issued and can fly with them:

2 pair of regular all leather army issue boots
1 pair of Jump Boots
1 pair of Matterhorn Arctic boots
2 pair of desert all suede boots that I can fly with in the desert

So actually I have 11 boots.


----------



## Erich (Nov 16, 2005)

Adler when was the lat time you used those Matterhorn artic boots ? Do they have a insulate liner or .... ?


----------



## Pisis (Nov 16, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Yes CC is the woman and you are his boyfriend....



ROFL!!!!

I have only 2-3 pairs of sport shoes and one pair of boots... but I have hundreds of t-shirts......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 17, 2005)

I have hundreds of tshirts too...Every colour you can think of...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 17, 2005)

including pink 

i don't have a huge collection of clothes..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 17, 2005)

It takes a real man to wear pink... 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 19, 2005)

then why don't you proudly wear pink on non-uniform days, it's only ever under annother shirt


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 19, 2005)

Because a Donnie Darko T-shirt kicks more ass...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 19, 2005)

right then, next non-uniform day you're wearing pink


----------



## plan_D (Nov 19, 2005)

It doesn't take a real man to wear pink. It's the "fashion" these days to wear pink because the vast majority of "men" these days are feminist pussies. 

I have one pair of trainers, one pair of shoes, and a pair of Doc Martins.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 19, 2005)

i wouldn't expect any more from you 

and to be honest i couldn't care about fashion...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 19, 2005)

I shouldnt care about it, but I do


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 20, 2005)

Erich said:


> Adler when was the lat time you used those Matterhorn artic boots ? Do they have a insulate liner or .... ?



I have not worn them since I was deployed to Kosovo in 2003. They are great. I love them, kept my feet very warm and breathed eneogh so that they did not sweat. Almost feels like wearing tennis shooes also, not very heavy. A bit on the pricy side though, I paid $172 for them but I believe they are much cheaper now, going for like $120 now.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 20, 2005)

plan_D said:


> It doesn't take a real man to wear pink. It's the "fashion" these days to wear pink because the vast majority of "men" these days are feminist pussies.
> 
> I have one pair of trainers, one pair of shoes, and a pair of Doc Martins.




Tried me on some chucks in Plymouth today, I thinks ill buy some off Ebay for Xmas...


----------



## plan_D (Nov 20, 2005)

And that has something to do with me, how? 

Although, talking of new shoes if only for a small amount of time (hopefully). I'm getting some new boots that are much better for killing people than the Docs. They're Hi-Tec Magnums, a lot of the police wear them. Reinforced plastic, just as hard as steel top-capped ...can do some real damage.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 20, 2005)

While Hi-Tec Magnums are confortable, we have found that they are not that good, atleast for a military point of view. They dont give the ankle support like other boots and they are not at durable as we would like them to be. I am sure they are good for police but for military they are not the best.


----------



## plan_D (Nov 20, 2005)

I imagine so. After all, the police aren't really set to be going on treks across ...well, any terrain except the road. Plus, British police can wear whatever boots they want but they get Magnums discount. And I'm not in any service ...but I think the Magnums would serve me well when I'm stomping. Uh!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 20, 2005)

Oh that they certainly would. Dont take me wrong. That was just my take on why I dont wear them. Our Army actually does not even authorize them. The Airforce can wear them though.


----------

